# Izzy couldn't see



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Izzy couldn't see a thing, 


















so very reluctantly I gave her a wee trim...


















I can see her pretty eyes now :love-eyes:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh well done Ali! Good job!. My thinning scissors are still in their packaging. Basil needs a face trim soon so I'm going to have to pluck up courage....

Karen x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Looking good Izzy good job Ali, Izzy has such beautiful eyes 

Simon & Poppy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you, . Izzy was so good letting me do it, I think she'd let me do anything for liver treats.....it is nice to see her properly, and maybe she'll stop walking into everything - you never know, she may even be able to see where outside is to have a wee


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She looks lovely; I trim my Izzy's hair around her face regularly to keep the hair out of her eyes and mouth! Her eyes get gloopy if the hair irritates her eyes. I have a pair of very small round nose scissors from Pets at Home that I use around he eyes, i have done this since she was tiny and she sits vey still when the scissors come near her eyes. The groomer showed me how to cut in the direction not pointing into her eyes. I think it is very good to get puppies used to this. I also trim under her chin when her collar feels tighter. Her hair grows quicker than mine! Oh and the hair around her paws to try to reduce the size of the muddy footprints.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done!!! Ive been doing Buddys for a while its hard getting close to his eyes though he's such a fidget bum,he needs a trip to the groomer really.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww, she looks lovely, such pretty eyes


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Great job! I trimmed round Max's eyes last week too, was nice to see his eyes again!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww she looks so happy to be able to see you properly  Good job! She is a beauty


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We did Luna's a couple of weeks ago and she needs hers doing again already! I put off doing it but now I prefer to see her eyes so will probably do it every couple of weeks. She's a bit like Buddy though, & wriggles a lot!!! Izzy is just gorgeous x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Ali, Izzy looks lovely. You have managed not to give her that
straight,chopped along the front look ( unlike Betty's)


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aaaw bless her, I have 'chopped' George's fringe a couple of times, never thought of thinning scissors, off to buy some tomorrow. Big kiss to Izzy X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww she looks great!!!! and with thinning scissors!! oh I am going to go buy a pair....I did it to lady with regular scissors....I have to say i kinda gave her a beatles cut.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Scuffy's coat at almost 9 weeks looks so much like Izzy's did at that age. It's very interesting to see how her coat has developed - she is so adorable!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good job Ali. so nice for Izzy to be able to see.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Izzy nice to see you  

Ali she looks adorable ... is she gentle and sweet in nature? she looks it ... or is she just fooling me and quite the little madam ha ha ha


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh Izzy nice to see you
> 
> Ali she looks adorable ... is she gentle and sweet in nature? she looks it ... or is she just fooling me and quite the little madam ha ha ha


Oh no JoJo, she is just as she looks  Izzy has never been a bitey pup, very licky though! She has the sweetest nature and is very well behaved too. And she gives the best ever cuddles :hug: She is practically perfect .... Apart from the climbing. And the weeing :laugh: I know we're all the same but I just love her sooo much :love-eyes:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I know exactly how you feel .. but I feel it for 3 poos .... love them so much .. 

Izzy sounds lovely  and yes she is adorable xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks great, well done Ali for taking the plunge to do it yourself. It's quite scary at first but the more you do it the more confident you will feel. You'll be doing her whole body next!


----------

